# Gericom Supersonic Force 17120, Probleme beim starten



## alpenpoint (9. September 2009)

Hallo,

wir haben einen Gericom Supersonic Force 17120 Notebook und Probleme beim starten. Er piepst 1x lang 3xkurz - kleine Pause - 3x kurz - kleine Pause - 1x kurz.
Ab und zu startet das Gerät und funktioniert aber meistens kommen die Piepstöne.

Beim AMI Bios steht was bei 1x lang 7x kurz von Virtual Mode Probleme?
Leider habe ich nichts konkretes im Netz darüber gefunden.

Habt ihr eine Ahnung was das sein könnte. Der Arbeitsspeicher wurde schon getauscht und es war nach wie vor das gleiche Problem.
Evtl. Prozessor?

lg, Alpi


----------



## 1821984 (9. September 2009)

Graka schrott oder Mainboard.

Wenns mal startet, dann im abgesicherten Modus aml standarttreiber für VGA-Grafikkarte laden und nochmal neu starten.


----------



## alpenpoint (11. September 2009)

Danke, jetzt läuft er wieder seit 2 Tagen aber das kommt bestimmt wieder.
Kann man eh nichts machen.
Offen hatten wir ihn schon aber nichts gefunden.

lg, Alpi


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2009)

das kann ein flexing-schaden sein. die books sind leicht biegsam, das board biegt sich mit, und dann kann es mini-risse in den leiterbahnen des boards geben. das kann dazu führen, dass das board kaputtgeht. ganz typisch ist dass es mal geht, mal nicht, weil die risse manchmal so fein sind, dass der strom mal doch noch fließen kann, mal nicht.


----------



## Chemobasti (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin neu im Forum, habe aber diesen Thread gefunden, da ich dieselben Probleme habe mit einem Gericom Notebook eines Bekannten.

gibt es bereits Lösungen zu diesem Problem?

Das Notebook läßt sich einschalten, und nach kurzer Zeit piepst es in folgendem Intervall:

1x lang, 3x kurz, 3x kurz, 1x lang!

Ich werde mal die RAM Blöcke ausbauen und testen, ich denke jedoch, es könnte ein Problem mit der Grafikkarte sein, da diese in letzter Zeit ab und zu starke Farb- und Pixelfehler angezeigt hat- Der bildschirm funktionierte dann wieder einige Zeit, bis plötzlich ein Fenster beim Herunterfahren angezeigt wurde, das nicht wegzuklicken war (aus Erzählungen des Benutzers) - Als der Laptop dann zwangshaft ausgeschaltet wurde, kam es zu den oben beschriebenen BIOS Beepcodes....

Im netz ist zu dem Intervall kaum etwas zu finden.

Danke für die Hilfe mfg Bastian


----------



## fmmech (20. Januar 2010)

hatte das selbige Problem.

Ursache: Grafik-Chip (µBGA) auf dem Mainboard, aka Flexing

Meine Lösung:

Notebook zerlegen, Alu-Kühler über southbrigde und Grafik-chip demontieren...Plastik-Aufkleber nahe des Chips entfernen

jetzt zum schwierigen Teil:

Viele entflexen ihren Grafik-chip mit dem Heissluft-fön, ohne Lötflussmittel..kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht. (auf youtube gibts genug mehr oder minder geeignete Methoden dazu..)

1. besorgen eines nicht zu agressiven Flussmittels: Löthonig!
1b. ein geeignetes Heissluft-Gläse, besser -Lötstation!
1c. eine speziell geformte Düse, die den µBGA nicht bündig (5mm luft) umschliesst..selbstbau!
1d. ein Temperatur-Messgerät, IR oder ähnlich, dient zur Kontrolle

jetzt gehts ans eingemachte:
2. den Löt-Honig (ca 1-2cm) in ein geeignetes Gefäss geben und mit Spiritus verdünnen, sodass er flüssig ist, er muss dann unter den grafik-Chip!!
2a. am besten nimmt man eine 5ml Spritze mit Kanüle, und lässt so viel davon (kapillareffekt?) unter den Chip laufen, bis die flüssigkeit nicht mehr aufgesogen wird..(genau beobachten)
2b. das board um den Grafik-Chip erwärmen (oben und unten) auf ca. 130°
..das ganze gute 4-5 Minuten, der Spiritus verdampft dabei..

3. jetzt habe ich die selbstbau-Düse über den Chip gegeben, und mit meinem Heissluft-Lötkolben (auf 230°, geringe Luftmenge!!!) Daumen*Pi gute 1min30 sec erwärmt....und dann eine gute halbe Stunde abkühlen lassen...nicht berühren!

4. WICHTIG!!!!! das Board darf sich nicht bewegen, am besten auf eine nicht brennbare Unterlage stellen (grössere Bodenfliese)..

5. Zusammenbauen, einschalten und freuen...


----------



## ttgames (3. März 2010)

ich glaube mein läptop hat das gleiche problem wie hier beschrieben, nur leider bekomme ich das gehäuse nicht komplett zerlegt?
gibt es dazu wo eine anleitung?


----------

